# Diesel Tax Refund in VA



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

Virginia Gas Tax Changes

Seems like with the change in the gasoline tax and the diesel being higher than the gasoline tax, you may apply for a refund of the difference between the two. If you live in or near VA and have a Cruze TD, it would be worth it to sign up. But hold on to those receipt! You will need copies of them to send in.


----------



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

That's the best thing I've heard all day! 9.1 cents per gallon back, as it should be! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## steveg241 (Jul 18, 2013)

No problem. I go to the DC area few times a year and I always fill up in VA because of the lower prices. I'm not a resident, but I sure will try to open an account so I can get back that 9.1 cents per gallon!


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Filled up $105 worth of diesel last night at $3.89. Premium was $3.99. With the extra mileage bump that this car gets, going with the diesel should now have lower operating costs for sure. Paying off the extra cost of the engine will take a while though.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> Filled up $105 worth of diesel last night at $3.89. Premium was $3.99. With the extra mileage bump that this car gets, going with the diesel should now have lower operating costs for sure. Paying off the extra cost of the engine will take a while though.


Just curious to know where you put those 27 gallons of diesel?


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

tomko said:


> just curious to know where you put those 27 gallons of diesel?


2010 f-450.

*Do not know why it won't accept a capital F. That will bother me the rest of the day now.


----------

